# Medway, MA - Medway Ma Jeep JK Wrangler fisher plow setup



## Bison (Dec 20, 2010)

7 1/2' Fisher HT set up for JK Wrangler. Frame and wiring included. Everything you'll need. $3800 (jeep not included)


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

That's a pretty optimistic price for july. Might want to post more pictures and year


----------

